# revolver



## berlin (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been looking all over the internet for a front loading revolver and the only one i could find was made by Ruger and the model had been discontinued can anyone give me some help on finding one


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Cabelas sells a variety of BP revolvers. www.cabelas.com
Pete


----------

